# I'm so confused!!!! :( ** FALSE ALARM***



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OK... this morning Patches had her ligaments, she has hardly any bag... so I'm thinking ok... she must be due on her 2nd breeding date. Her due date from the first breeding is Feb. 25 (day 147 as that is the day she always kids on) Well, I went out to check on everyone and Patches has the thick, ropey, discharge... she is grunting and very uncomfortable. 

She is a 4th freshener... always kids on day 147, always starts a bag 6 weeks prior and has always had large twins.

Now she may be in labor... but barely any bag... and way too early for either breeding date. :hair: 

Is it possible to get "that" discharge without kidding???? :scratch: 

I soooo don't want to lose these babies... I'm hoping to keep a buck from this breeding! :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!! *

sorry I dont have any solid answers for you


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!! *

so what day is she on?
if shes streaming heavily, she's going to have them, are her ligs still there? posty?

some does fill up while in labor or shortly afterwards


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!! *

my lamancha doe kabooki losing strands of plug a month ahead of time up to kidding.. its never a huge amount, but its a decent bit


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!! *

Does it have a clear tube ...amber color to it ...? if so....I would say yes...she is close...to kidding.... if not ....it could be a normal discharge.... But to be sure can you get a picture of it?

If she still has her ligs... then she isn't ready yet...

They get more noisy... when they are laying down ...and moan.. grut... because of there bellies being so big... and being uncomfortable....that is normal to... at this stage of pregnancy.... :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!! *

Ok??? I so posted to this?

Olivia started the same thing on the 7th of Nov and finally kidded on the 21st. She pawed the ground and then some more times then once to make me think, any day and it would be a few days go by and I would be like, ok maybe not. LOL I would not worry yet.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!!  ** definitely in labor****

She is definitely in labor... she's having BIG contractions.  She is also acting very weird.... I've been with her for her last 3 kiddings and she always likes to take it easy and lay her head in my lap between contractions.... she has always wanted me there... she cries when I leave. This time she is running from me... her eyes just seem very wide and scared and she is acting kinda crazy??? This whole delivery is just off... besides the fact that she is not due for another 12 days (to day 147)

Please pray that I have my breeding dates wrong and all goes well..... I really love this doe... her and her sister were my first fainters.

I don't know why this year has been so rough!!! :hair: :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!!  ** definitely in labor****

oh wow, well if she starts to get tired may want to go in and check whats going on, she may not be dilated or kid is stuck.  hope everything goes well. Is there a chance that your dates are off?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!!  ** definitely in labor****

Yes there is... she was exposed to my buckling when he was barely 5 months old and half her size.... so her first season he tried but couldn't get the deed done (hand breeding) so I decided to leave him out with her for her next 2 heat cycles. My breeding dates are set from her normal cycle dates. However, she has never not filled a bag before kidding and she doesn't have anything but a small pooch at this point.

I just checked on her (3 am) she is still the same. I am thinking of going in but she is still actively running from me and up and about.... so I'm holding off since she isn't acting down, depressed or like she is in major pain. (beyond the normal labor pain... LOL)

I'm checking her again in a bit.... going to take a nap.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!!  ** definitely in labor****

If she is having big contractions...I would catch her... and check her right away.... she has been acting strange for quite a while....right? ....she may be having complications... Is she trying to push and nothing happens.... ?

Contracting ...describe....what is she doing ...when this is happening? 
Does she have a Discharge? posty? ligs?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so confused!!!!  ** definitely in labor****

yeah if shes been doing this (hard pushing, no bubble...) then I'd go in and see what you can feel
:hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Do goats get Braxton Hicks????? At 3 am Patches was having contractions (not pushing) by 6 am.... she was begging for food and wanted to go out and play??? Now she is fine out wandering around like she didn't just keep me up all night! :hair: It is a good thing though because I was terrified that she was going to kid too early! Must have just been her losing her plug... it sure was thick though.  

You'd think after 6 years I'd have it down by now.... but I guess my doe delivering premature last month and losing one of the kids really messed with me......


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

hmmm, I'm not sure about Braxton Hicks & goats. I would still keep a close eye on her but I'm hoping she makes it to her due date & has a safe delivery/healthy kid(s). Keep us up-dated


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

maybe she was just practicing


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> maybe she was just practicing


Goats..... I swear they enjoy torturing me! :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah they can get Braxton Hicks I hope that what it is


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I hope so too... she is acting normal now, eating, drinking, wandering around like nothing is wrong.... so I don't think she is in any distress right now. Very weird.... Patches has definitely never done that before.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, she's read "the Doe's Code"! 

My Hallie (Cashmere) did that to me last year, she started "groaning" about a month before her due date...I would swear she was ready any minute...but she kidded right on her due date...what a "drama queen"! She's out there doing it now!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Di said:


> LOL, she's read "the Doe's Code"!
> 
> My Hallie (Cashmere) did that to me last year, she started "groaning" about a month before her due date...I would swear she was ready any minute...but she kidded right on her due date...what a "drama queen"! She's out there doing it now!


Well.... that Does Code of Honor is not nice!!! LOL I sure issed a lot of sleep over it!!! She still isn't bagging at all.... very unlike her. She's REALLY messing with me this year! :hair: Silly goat! :laugh:


----------

